
James Mulvenon Discusses the Chinese Wireless Security Chip in Apple iPhones - dirtyid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoLUIvxSgzc
======
dirtyid
I'm having trouble finding any addition information on this WAPY / WABY chip
and was wondering if anyone has any insight. The full video can be found here
for those interested:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvhFOhsY-p0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvhFOhsY-p0)

~~~
zimpenfish
As best I can tell, he's talking about WAPI which is WIFI authentication that
China requires. Seems like everyone who releases a device that supports WIFI
in China _must_ support WAPI. Why he's bleating about only Apple in this
video, I don't know.

[https://www.pcworld.com/article/195524/article.html](https://www.pcworld.com/article/195524/article.html)

